# Going to Klein HQ 2morrow



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

anyone have any questions of comments they would like me to ask/pass on?


----------



## Wireless (Jan 22, 2007)

mikeh32 said:


> anyone have any questions of comments they would like me to ask/pass on?


I was in the neighborhood and they wouldn't let us in!


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Ask them why they aren't made in USA?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Tell them their screwdrivers suck.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

mikeh32 said:


> anyone have any questions of comments they would like me to ask/pass on?


What's the occasion? Is this someting like how salmon go to their home stream to spawn and die? :jester:


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Ask them why they aren't made in USA?


Funny story about this, as we did. 

They actually had a very good reply.

I will ask again, as I do not want to repeat it wrong


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

mikeh32 said:


> anyone have any questions of comments they would like me to ask/pass on?


Tell them to quit making tools under the Klein name. They make junk now and should save the name for someone that knows how to make tools.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I have a small favor: If you get a chance to meet an exec, if you could just punch him right in the eye, I'd appreciate it.

-John


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

Big John said:


> I have a small favor: If you get a chance to meet an exec, if you could just punch him right in the eye, I'd appreciate it.
> 
> -John


Ouch, where's the Love?

Mike, why are you going there? Is there some sort of research group going on? Or, are you there to do some work, or install some bugging equipment?


----------



## wick19 (Apr 8, 2011)

mikeh32 said:


> anyone have any questions of comments they would like me to ask/pass on?


 
If you're going for a visit up in Lincolnshire....make sure you have your wallet, they've got a lot of good restaurants there.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Tell them I love their screwdrivers. :thumbsup:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Yeah, ask them to seriously explain what the hell changed. I have old M.Klein and Sons screwdrivers that are still going strong, and modern Klein screwdrivers can't suck enough.


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

Tell them to buy their screwdriver shafts from sears


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Yeah, ask them to seriously explain what the hell changed. I have old M.Klein and Sons screwdrivers that are still going strong, and modern Klein screwdrivers can't suck enough.


In all truth I would also like to know the real answer to this question.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I know they are trying to make them like they used to. 

They have been collecting up the old stuff.

They are also making the shafts again in the us, with the help of some very nice Germans. 

As for why I will be there, just helping out with new stuff. Can't go into details.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

Tell them to go get the guy that's living in the basement and give him the job of senior product engineer. :thumbsup:


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

Ask them why I can buy a German insulated driver with superior steel for half the price of a made in USA piece of junk.


----------



## big vic (Jan 23, 2012)

Tell them their fishtapes suck. And not worry about the direction their quality is going. They can always sell their crap to Harbor Freight or Big Lots


----------



## jontar (Oct 11, 2009)

Mike, did Klein make their scredriver shaft elsewhere? not in USA and if so for how long did this happen, I agree with just about everyone here their screwdrivers have gone down hill fast in the last couple of years, but they still say Made in USA on the rubber grip part


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Also tell them that if they think they've got it right again, MD Shunk from PA would like to come to their plant to check them out, and I'll be their biggest fan if they've fixed things. :thumbsup:


----------



## Holt (Jun 20, 2011)

mikeh32 said:


> They have been collecting up the old stuff.
> .


What does this mean? The Klein HQ should have a boat load of these around not going to garage sales and picking them up. Ask them why is it I can go to a garage sale and pick up a Klein screw driver that is 20 years old and pay a dollar and it will last another 20 years then go and buy a brand new one for 15 and it wont last month.

Ask why did they turned there self into a home owner grade company.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

wick19 said:


> If you're going for a visit up in Lincolnshire....make sure you have your wallet, they've got a lot of good restaurants there.


But rush hour there bites the big one.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

When you get back, please be sure to tell us what samples they gave you.
Can you take a camera into the facility?


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I had a great time, and saw some amazing things to come.

I talked with a klein rep, and they assured me that most of the hand tools you use, are made right here in the US. 

They where very interested in why I felt my dads old stuff, was superior to the new tools. It was a great chat. 

I would love to talk about the amazing things i got to see, but that cant happen. 

I will say, that klein really does listen to you guys. You would be surprised on how much!

I want to thank them again for letting me be apart of helping them, and being a great host as always

Thanks again!


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

mikeh32 said:


> I had a great time, and saw some amazing things to come.
> 
> I talked with a klein rep, and they assured me that most of the hand tools you use, are made right here in the US.
> 
> ...


Last pair of pliers = made in Mexico. Crimp tool for rg45 = made in Tiawan. They should have their asses kicked for mucking up the Vaco line of tools. I bought a set of the Bull Drivers hoping they had not messed those up.... Too late made in Mexico shafts. 

Klein sucks


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

If you happen to go back again, let them know that their screwdrivers are junk and their meter line are just cheap toys. I'll continue to buy Klein pliers but I'm done with the rest of the stuff they make.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

Peter D said:


> If you happen to go back again, let them know that their screwdrivers are junk and their meter line are just cheap toys. I'll continue to buy Klein pliers but I'm done with the rest of the stuff they make.


Some of these firms should not diversify their product lines. It still boils down to the corporate greed thing. 
Buyers will pay for products that stand up. :thumbsup:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

retiredsparktech said:


> ...Buyers will pay for products that stand up. :thumbsup:


 I'm not sure people will pay for quality anymore, because they seem to be perfectly happy to repeatedly replace junk products. A massive segment of our economy is based on disposability and planned obsolescence.

-John


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

Big John said:


> I'm not sure people will pay for quality anymore, because they seem to be perfectly happy to repeatedly replace junk products. A massive segment of our economy is based on disposability and planned obsolescence.
> 
> -John


Some people use a high price product as a status symbol. Look at the auto dealerships where the mechanics are competing to see who has the most Snap-on and Mac tools. You see the tool reps, circling those shops, like a bunch of vultures. In a way, it's a good investment, as those tools and cabinets have a great re-sale value.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

retiredsparktech said:


> Some people use a high price product as a status symbol. Look at the auto dealerships where the mechanics are competing to see who has the most Snap-on and Mac tools. You see the tool reps, circling those shops, like a bunch of vultures. In a way, it's a good investment, as those tools and cabinets have a great re-sale value.


Those cabinets can be picked up for a song (in comparison to new) if your willing to travel to get them.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

The punchdown screwdriver multitool looks kind of cool? Does it impact or is it just like a spudger?


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

I saw the Klein rep today at my distributor's open house. The new punchdown/screwdriver is made in Taiwan and a non-impact.
He claims that they are moving the multi-bit screwdriver production to the US by the end of the year...I will believe it when I see it!


----------



## jontar (Oct 11, 2009)

jeffmoss26 said:


> He claims that they are moving the multi-bit screwdriver production to the US by the end of the year...


 
I hope it's true, their 10in1 have been crap since they moved them to taiwan.

It does make sense that they are moving the multi's to the USA =, awhile ago Peter (klein Production rep) claimed Klein was going to be returning production to the USA after the market share was there or something to that extent


----------



## jontar (Oct 11, 2009)

Dear xxxx:

Ramona in Klein Tools Customer Service forwarded to me an email in which you noted that we sell some tools made in China. In it you also link to our USA facilities page on our web site.

All nine of our factories in the USA are producing a great majority of our products. We have recently contacted some manufacturers in China, Taiwan, and S. Korea to build some of our newer products for us. While a few of these will remain overseas, we are actively seeking to bring many of these new products back home now that the market for them has been established. 

If you have any questions you’d like to ask, feel free to call me. My role here at Klein is to listen to our customers and report what they are telling us. If you are upset, I am your channel to the company, and I’ll be glad to carry your complaints to the management.

Regards,

Peter D. Papavasiliou
Product Support Engineer

[email protected]
Phone: 847-821-5695* begin_of_the_skype_highlighting 847-821-5695 end_of_the_skype_highlighting* 
__________________
DIY


----------



## jontar (Oct 11, 2009)

Dear Mr. S.:

Customer service forwarded to me your complaint about our interchangeable stubby screwdriver, which is made in Taiwan. Several of our interchangeable screwdrivers are currently made in Taiwan, as part of a joint venture with a Taiwanese firm with the capability of producing these drivers. Both parties in that venture (Klein and the overseas firm) are making efforts to relocate that particular tool to a USA manufacturing plant. We hope to be able to put a “Made in the USA” label on these tools in the near future.


----------



## Dave L (Jul 6, 2011)

Like so many companies that grow to be number one in their fields Klein was perhaps arrogant and took advantage of what they had. Maximizing profit by shipping production overseas, using lower quality materials all while still charging a premium for their "excellent product". While moving back production is a good step, unfortunately people may have found an alternative and may be reluctant to move back to Klein. 

I have a pair of Klein wire strippers that work quite well but no other tools from them


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

Big John said:


> I'm not sure people will pay for quality anymore, because they seem to be perfectly happy to repeatedly replace junk products. A massive segment of our economy is based on disposability and planned obsolescence.
> 
> -John


This is why I stopped buying Klein drivers.

I was at the supplier almost every month for a new square recess. It was under warranty but still, it's the principle of the thing - I shouldn't HAVE to replace it that often.


----------



## tomthenailer (Nov 5, 2011)

When I started in this trade, I lusted after a bag full of nothing but Klein tools. After my third pair of lineman's in a year and a half I looked for a replacement that wasn't greenlee. My looking brought me to this site, and now the only thing I own that is Klein are my 2000 needle nose. 

I don't know if it's "beaten wife syndrome" or what, but I would love to be able to have a bag full of Klein again; if only they could hold up their end of the deal.


----------



## Mate (Sep 5, 2009)

knipex or nws for pliers. wera for screwdrivers. fluke for testers. stabila for levels. klein for my little sister tool kit.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

Mate said:


> knipex or nws for pliers. wera for screwdrivers. fluke for testers. stabila for levels. klein for my little sister tool kit.


Slightly OTH. Is Utica still in business? They seemed to be a quality tool.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

retiredsparktech said:


> Slightly OTH. Is Utica still in business? They seemed to be a quality tool.


They got bought up by coopertools a long time ago...


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

I still like Klein pliers, Their screwdrivers still suck though. I can just imagine how much money they invested into the injection moulding machinery to make the new screwdriver handles that everyone hates. Unless they are being made by another company for Klein....


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I can tell you that they make the screwdrivers right in linclonshire, IL


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

mikeh32 said:


> I can tell you that they make junky screwdrivers right in linclonshire, IL


Fixed it for ya.


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

cdnelectrician said:


> I still like Klein pliers, Their screwdrivers still suck though. I can just imagine how much money they invested into the injection moulding machinery to make the new screwdriver handles that everyone hates. Unless they are being made by another company for Klein....


I prefer the new grip, I think if they switched back to the old ones I would switch to something else.


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

The only thing I hate are the tips and the unnecessarily high price.

Wera and Wiha have proven you don't need to be in the far east to provide great tools for a low cost.


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

Where are you guys finding wera for less than klein? All I need is a #2 phillips and a 1/4 flathead both with 4" shafts. Klein is around $7-9 each


Edit: I wish I could find a store that carries wera so I could see how they feel.


----------



## D-Bo (Apr 15, 2012)

bought the klein "demoltion" screwdriver a few months ago and so far so good. i beat the **** out of that thing too


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> Also tell them that if they think they've got it right again, MD Shunk from PA would like to come to their plant to check them out, and I'll be their biggest fa*n if they've fixed things.* :thumbsup:


..don't hold your breath, its a corporate culture and quality is in the back seat.


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

I was looking around for and noticed that klein updated their screwdrivers.

It looks like new tips and the older style grips.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=02DZBPJTBXQRDFAW492G

http://www.amazon.com/Klein-605-8-C...id=1342672205&sr=1-4&keywords=klein+flat+head

I might pick up one the phillips and try it out.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

Those are probably old pictures...


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

D-Bo said:


> bought the klein "demoltion" screwdriver a few months ago and so far so good. i beat the **** out of that thing too


I was wondering about that thing. I would love to compare it to the wera I have. That would be a tough act to follow.


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

freeagnt54 said:


> Where are you guys finding wera for less than klein? All I need is a #2 phillips and a 1/4 flathead both with 4" shafts. Klein is around $7-9 each
> 
> 
> Edit: I wish I could find a store that carries wera so I could see how they feel.


Klein drivers up here are about $10-14 at supplier and Cheapot.

Insulated Wiha are $7 at Atlas Machinery.


----------



## TattooMan (Feb 10, 2012)

freeagnt54 said:


> Where are you guys finding wera for less than klein? All I need is a #2 phillips and a 1/4 flathead both with 4" shafts. Klein is around $7-9 each
> 
> Edit: I wish I could find a store that carries wera so I could see how they feel.


Amazon


----------



## wick19 (Apr 8, 2011)

freeagnt54 said:


> I was looking around for and noticed that klein updated their screwdrivers.
> 
> It looks like new tips and the older style grips.
> 
> ...


 
Bought these almost a year ago and they're holding up decent. Still relatively sharp. I definitely don't baby them, either.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

freeagnt54 said:


> I prefer the new grip, I think if they switched back to the old ones I would switch to something else.


They are too thick I find, I like the regular grips better.


----------



## D-Bo (Apr 15, 2012)

Frasbee said:


> I was wondering about that thing. I would love to compare it to the wera I have. That would be a tough act to follow.


for 15 bucks or whatever i paid for it id say its a pretty safe investmemt. it is a bit longer than my previous klein flatblades


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

Big John said:


> I'm not sure people will pay for quality anymore, because they seem to be perfectly happy to repeatedly replace junk products. A massive segment of our economy is based on disposability and planned obsolescence.
> 
> -John


I read on the Internet that everything you read on the Internet is TRUE. So, this must be true!!

Well, back to browsing the Internet........Wait, that can't be a real kitty.........


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

Voltage Hazard said:


> I read on the Internet that everything you read on the Internet is TRUE. So, this must be true!!
> 
> Well, back to browsing the Internet........Wait, that can't be a real kitty.........


You can see it with casual observation alone. There's no need for the internet to confirm it.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm sure the executive that saved money buy making the tools cheaper got a big bonus. Those of us that paid for crappy tools funded that bonus, now they are asking for another chance. I have to ask myself, why should I give them more money to replace tools that broke because of their short sided greed. I tossed my broken screwdrivers, they still have the house on the lake, hardly seams right.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

drsparky said:


> i'm sure the executive that saved money buy making the tools cheaper got a big bonus. Those of us that paid for crappy tools funded that bonus, now they are asking for another chance. I have to ask myself, why should i give them more money to replace tools that broke because of their short sided greed. I tossed my broken screwdrivers, they still have the house on the lake, hardly seams right.


 

a m e n!!!


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

drsparky said:


> I'm sure the executive that saved money buy making the tools cheaper got a big bonus. Those of us that paid for crappy tools funded that bonus, now they are asking for another chance. I have to ask myself, why should I give them more money to replace tools that broke because of their short sided greed. I tossed my broken screwdrivers, they still have the house on the lake, hardly seams right.


Are you even sure that the reason Klein went overseas is because of their own greed? How about they listened to their 2 largest customers (Lowes and Home Depot) who wanted a lower priced product? Klein hasn't been in the Lowes around here in years. I am not sure exactly why, but I would be willing to bet it had something to do with Lowes pressuring Klein to lower their contracts with them.

Perhaps the move overseas was because of the costs of raw materials here in the US. Don't always assume it's about profits. 

It appears Klein is now more focused on the consumer, rather than the customer, especially if they are bringing items back here.

For the record, the only problems I have ever had with a Klein hand tool is the 5/16 shaft of my 10 in 1 had gotten loose and a small control flathead driver twisted on the 1st terminal I tried to loosen. The 10 in 1 is over 3 years old and the small flathead was replaced. I have a better chance of losing a tool than it failing me.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

knowshorts said:


> Are you even sure that the reason Klein went overseas is because of their own greed? How about they listened to their 2 largest customers (Lowes and Home Depot) who wanted a lower priced product? Klein hasn't been in the Lowes around here in years. I am not sure exactly why, but I would be willing to bet it had something to do with Lowes pressuring Klein to lower their contracts with them.
> 
> Perhaps the move overseas was because of the costs of raw materials here in the US. * Don't always assume it's about profits.
> *
> ...


 ...thats funny, I don't think there was an assumption. Kleins junk tools ruined their reputation in the industry, and they sat idol collecting money until they lost their share of the market.


----------



## TattooMan (Feb 10, 2012)

knowshorts said:


> Perhaps the move overseas was because of the costs of raw materials here in the US. Don't always assume it's about profits.


ummmm. What you described here directly correlates with profit. You make no sense


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

TattooMan said:


> ummmm. What you described here directly correlates with profit. You make no sense


I was saying they were forced to sell their products at a certain price by Lowes and Home Depot. The only way they could keep their margins was to possibly use a different metal. 

If they would actually use the best tool steel available and kept the same margin, they would actually make more profit expressed in dollars.

It's the same when copper prices rise, our margins stay the same, but actually put more money in our pockets.

Klein most likely went with the Walmart mentality. Make money on quantity rather than quality.

Hopefully they will revert back and build a product like Snap-On and Starrett. Specific to a trade, and of the utmost of quality.


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

knowshorts said:


> Klein hasn't been in the Lowes around here in years. I am not sure exactly why, but I would be willing to bet it had something to do with Lowes pressuring Klein to lower their contracts with them.



It seems to me they may have signed a deal with "home cheapo" and that is why they are not in "blowes" any more. Just my observation.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

_Knowshorts_, I agree with what you're saying except for the part where you make it seem like Klein had no choice in the matter: They decided they wanted a piece of the homeowner market and to get it, it appears they chose to sacrifice quality.

It's their right to do it, just like it's my right to not buy "homeowner grade" tools.

-John


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

still wondering if you guys know that most of the hand tools are made here....


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

mikeh32 said:


> still wondering if you guys know that most of the hand tools are made here....


ET has never been a place that lets the facts get in the way of a good piss and moan. :laughing:


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Big John said:


> Knowshorts, I agree with what you're saying except for the part where you make it seem like Klein had no choice in the matter: They decided they wanted a piece of the homeowner market and to get it, it appears they chose to sacrifice quality.
> 
> It's their right to do it, just like it's my right to not buy "homeowner grade" tools.
> 
> -John


You're correct in they did have a choice, but they were lured by the opportunity of the promise of money. Businesses don't always make the correct decisions when the dollar is involved, just like men don't always make the correct decisions when pûssy is involved


----------



## T-Bart (Jun 24, 2011)

mikeh32 said:


> still wondering if you guys know that most of the hand tools are made here....


Regardless of where there made the quality took a nose dive in the last 4 or 5 years across the board. With Wera Wiha and Bohndus being easier to find then in years past there is no need to settle for the now inferior Klien products.

Bohndus sells there screwdrivers under the Felo name http://www.bondhus.com/catalog/felo_catalog.pdf

Check out the Frico (series 550) line page 16. Havent been able to find them in the US tho.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

T-Bart said:


> Regardless of where there made the quality took a nose dive in the last 4 or 5 years across the board. With Wera Wiha and Bohndus being easier to find then in years past there is no need to settle for the now inferior Klien products.
> 
> Bohndus sells there screwdrivers under the Felo name http://www.bondhus.com/catalog/felo_catalog.pdf
> 
> Check out the Frico (series 550) line page 16. Havent been able to find them in the US tho.


Theyre actually just partnered together for US distribution, Felo is a company in its own right. I want the wood handled Felo screwdrivers, I prefer wood handles on tools.


----------



## T-Bart (Jun 24, 2011)

chewy said:


> Theyre actually just partnered together for US distribution, Felo is a company in its own right. I want the wood handled Felo screwdrivers, I prefer wood handles on tools.


I have a set of felo wood chisels that look like there 100 years old that I got from the flea market but I never see felo wood chisels on line, I wonder if someone didnt just take the handles from a set of screwdrivers...

I have a set of the ergonic screwdrivers which are really comfortable but you cant hammer on them because they have a plastic core in the handle which is why I want to try that frico 550 line they have a steel core that runs right through and is one piece with the shank.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

T-Fart said:


> I have a set of felo wood chisels that look like there 100 years old that I got from the flea market but I never see felo wood chisels on line, I wonder if someone didnt just take the handles from a set of screwdrivers...
> 
> I have a set of the ergonic screwdrivers which are really comfortable but you cant hammer on them because they have a plastic core in the handle which is why I want to try that frico 550 line they have a steel core that runs right through and is one piece with the shank.


Chiseler.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

T-Bart said:


> I have a set of felo wood chisels that look like there 100 years old that I got from the flea market but I never see felo wood chisels on line, I wonder if someone didnt just take the handles from a set of screwdrivers...
> 
> I have a set of the ergonic screwdrivers which are really comfortable but you cant hammer on them because they have a plastic core in the handle which is why I want to try that frico 550 line they have a steel core that runs right through and is one piece with the shank.


If they look like the screwdriver handles they might be paring chisels instead of the usual striking chisels you see more commonly today.


----------



## T-Bart (Jun 24, 2011)

Drunk Hack. said:


> Chiseler.


Was this thread to civil?


----------



## T-Bart (Jun 24, 2011)

chewy said:


> If they look like the screwdriver handles they might be paring chisels instead of the usual striking chisels you see more commonly today.


Whats the difference?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

T-Bart said:


> Was this thread to civil?


Wish I was drunk.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

T-Fart said:


> Was this thread to civil?


Wish I was drunk.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I have the ergonic felos aswell and they take the odd hammering I give them fine, when Im boxing out I screw 1 screw in then hit the second screw in on the end of my driver with a hammer. 

I have punches, chisels, cold chisels and bars that I carry, I just drive screws and remove holesaw biscuits with my drivers.


----------



## T-Bart (Jun 24, 2011)

chewy said:


> I have the ergonic felos aswell and they take the odd hammering I give them fine, when Im boxing out I screw 1 screw in then hit the second screw in on the end of my driver with a hammer.
> 
> I have punches, chisels, cold chisels and bars that I carry, I just drive screws and remove holesaw biscuits with my drivers.


When I first got the set I broke one trying to get a rusty ground bushing off, I should have used something else but I kinda wanted to see how well it would hold. When it busted I saw what was inside tho they are so friggin comfortable I'm still happy with them. You could screw all day and not get sore. Pun intended.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

T-Bart said:


> Whats the difference?


A paring chisel is quite long and has a bit of flex, you use like a hand plane with both hands to carefully shave bits of timber off. They should never be hit with a hammer.


----------



## arson (Jul 11, 2010)

I have resorted to buying old klein tools only. I got a set of 7" linesmans(for the car not work) and 6" needle for 22.50 on craigslist... NOS(New old stock) and they are great. However, I bought a new multi bit stubby new multibit 'heavy duty' and the multibit ratcheting and all were not made in the usa which i believe is what's being discussed here. I was mad... I thought klein was usa... however not but no one at work questions because of the color and name. But I know it every time i reach in my tool bag to grab and use one and it makes me sad. Sad for one I am using a non-usa made tool and secondly sad for klein which when I got in the trade I was told Klein or Die. Now working at ford our UAW brothers use klein so tit for tat. I am glad I bought up two dikes and two linesman's from a supply house that was closing down on ebay '03 date produced and '10 and I also hear some of the jxx-9ne kleins are made in mexico. Any information on that would be helpful to this thread. I wrote klein a letter stating i wasn't happy about spending 75$ on their new line of 9 in 1 +ratcheting+stubby and not one ALL were not of normal build routine with my MADE IN USA :-(


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

jcall said:


> I have resorted to buying old klein tools only. I got a set of 7" linesmans(for the car not work) and 6" needle for 22.50 on craigslist... NOS(New old stock) and they are great. However, I bought a new multi bit stubby new multibit 'heavy duty' and the multibit ratcheting and all were not made in the usa which i believe is what's being discussed here. I was mad... I thought klein was usa... however not but no one at work questions because of the color and name. But I know it every time i reach in my tool bag to grab and use one and it makes me sad. Sad for one I am using a non-usa made tool and secondly sad for klein which when I got in the trade I was told Klein or Die. Now working at ford our UAW brothers use klein so tit for tat. I am glad I bought up two dikes and two linesman's from a supply house that was closing down on ebay '03 date produced and '10 and I also hear some of the jxx-9ne kleins are made in mexico. Any information on that would be helpful to this thread. I wrote klein a letter stating i wasn't happy about spending 75$ on their new line of 9 in 1 +ratcheting+stubby and not one ALL were not of normal build routine with my MADE IN USA :-(


Look before you buy. They say made in China/Taiwan right on the package. "Klein" doesn't mean anything, it's just a stamp to put on things. There are alternatives that are made in USA that are not Klein. Channellock, Ideal, Snap-On, Armstrong Tools, S-K, Craftsman, Pratt-Read.

Again though, they all import some of their products, just look at the package or the tool.


----------



## wick19 (Apr 8, 2011)

jcall said:


> I have resorted to buying old klein tools only. I got a set of 7" linesmans(for the car not work) and 6" needle for 22.50 on craigslist... NOS(New old stock) and they are great. However, I bought a new multi bit stubby new multibit 'heavy duty' and the multibit ratcheting and all were not made in the usa which i believe is what's being discussed here. I was mad... I thought klein was usa... however not but no one at work questions because of the color and name. But I know it every time i reach in my tool bag to grab and use one and it makes me sad. Sad for one I am using a non-usa made tool and secondly sad for klein which when I got in the trade I was told Klein or Die. Now working at ford our UAW brothers use klein so tit for tat. I am glad I bought up two dikes and two linesman's from a supply house that was closing down on ebay '03 date produced and '10 and I also hear some of the jxx-9ne kleins are made in mexico. Any information on that would be helpful to this thread. I wrote klein a letter stating i wasn't happy about spending 75$ on their new line of 9 in 1 +ratcheting+stubby and not one ALL were not of normal build routine with my MADE IN USA :-(



According to Grainger, all of their side cutters are made in the U.S.

While you're at Ford... ask them why Hyundai can make a hybrid sedan in the U.S. but Ford makes their hybrid sedan in Mexico.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

wick19 said:


> While you're at Ford... ask them why Hyundai can make a hybrid sedan in the U.S. but Ford makes their hybrid sedan in Mexico.


That's pretty easy to answer. A UAW worker makes $15 an hour and up, while a Mexican auto factory worker makes $5 an hour. They can also source a lot of parts from Mexican suppliers for cheaper as well.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

bubb_tubbs said:


> Ask them why I can buy a German insulated driver with superior steel for half the price of a made in USA piece of junk.


that lasts 10 times longer... oh wait.. thats right.. because its german made!


----------



## bthesparky (Jan 23, 2009)

Check when you buy channellock. Inlaws got me a set of drivers for Xmas and sure enough I look on the back "Made In China". Those drivers get used for prying and beating seals out of valves.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

The pliers are made in the US. Adjustable wrenches are made by Irega in Spain. Screwdrivers are Chinese.


----------



## bthesparky (Jan 23, 2009)

All I would buy for pliers was channellock until I used knipex. Now I'm spoiled. Still partial to klein screwdrivers though.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Peter D said:


> That's pretty easy to answer. A UAW worker makes $15 an hour and up, while a Mexican auto factory worker makes $5 an hour. They can also source a lot of parts from Mexican suppliers for cheaper as well.


When was the last time you looked at a UAW pay scale. 1978? Lol.


----------



## arson (Jul 11, 2010)

*Klein and a Funny.*



wick19 said:


> According to Grainger, all of their side cutters are made in the U.S.
> 
> While you're at Ford... ask them why Hyundai can make a hybrid sedan in the U.S. but Ford makes their hybrid sedan in Mexico.



So more to burn your ass as it burned mine when I found out. This new stamping plant they are building cost x that are x x 2 for their Chinese or Japanese plant(I cannot remember where the news said they were building). Pretty sad and they exported this stamping press which was booka dollars from a Chinese tool manufacturer and NOT from Germany since Ford had done since it's inception.
Problem with the package lookover approach as I bought via amazon and with the price of them, I was surprised. It's now mentioned in the comments I believe. I know to look at the tool good sir, but shopping on the internets hampers normal procedures from time to time. 

Funny find::
Today after work I was browsing Kleins site check this. 
http://www.kleintools.com/content/made-usa-facilities-profiles
Check the flags in the pictures the last row the two on out side are same,
along with middle row middle same and the top row top right all those are the same exact flag and Bolivar, Elk Grove, and Skokie are the same those last three.
Their headquarter fancy building has NO photoshopped flag... I use to do computer **** and I picked up on these in a few seconds. So I thought I would share given our recent thread... Have a good one.


----------



## arson (Jul 11, 2010)

To their defense I think the one in AR is real. :thumbsup:


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

So, even "if" the flags are photoshopped, why do we care? Are you saying the plants don't really have a flag, or are not really in the USA??
I'm sure the centerfolds in my magazines are photoshopped, but I know the models are real, and I really don't care.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Voltage Hazard said:


> So, even "if" the flags are photoshopped, why do we care? Are you saying the plants don't really have a flag, or are not really in the USA??
> I'm sure the centerfolds in my magazines are photoshopped, but I know the models are real, and I really don't care.


You still look at printed ****. Lol.


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

nolabama said:


> You still look at printed ****. Lol.


It's really all about the articles....... Lol


----------



## arson (Jul 11, 2010)

I'm saying Klein has lies and gives a f*ck less about you. I am saying two sets of flags were used to make people like electricians buy their tools. I have realized this myself upon receiving products purchased online.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

jcall said:


> ...Check the flags in the pictures the last row the two on out side are same....


 That's actually pretty funny. All the flags except the one at Fort Smith are actually reproductions of the same two images. 

In fairness though, I do think Klein tools are made where the packaging says. It's a violation of federal trade law to claim otherwise.

-John


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

A guy who owned a pawn shop told me something years ago. If it don't say made in America it ain't. They can't stamp that on the steel elsewhere.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

jcall said:


> So more to burn your ass as it burned mine when I found out. This new stamping plant they are building cost x that are x x 2 for their Chinese or Japanese plant(I cannot remember where the news said they were building). Pretty sad and they exported this stamping press which was booka dollars from a Chinese tool manufacturer and NOT from Germany since Ford had done since it's inception.
> Problem with the package lookover approach as I bought via amazon and with the price of them, I was surprised. It's now mentioned in the comments I believe. I know to look at the tool good sir, but shopping on the internets hampers normal procedures from time to time.
> 
> Funny find::
> ...


 
Really sad they have to photoshop in a flag to impress people. I just googled mapped the building's address and checked the street view of the Elk Grove IL site. No flag.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I can tell you that they make the screwdriver shafts in illinois, as well as strippers too.


----------



## jontar (Oct 11, 2009)

I think Klein (I can't really speak for them), has learnt a hard lesson, sometimes I have to learn the hard way, it just doesn't cost me millions of dollars and % of market share.


----------



## arson (Jul 11, 2010)

*It Matters*



Voltage Hazard said:


> So, even "if" the flags are photoshopped, why do we care? Are you saying the plants don't really have a flag, or are not really in the USA??
> I'm sure the centerfolds in my magazines are photoshopped, but I know the models are real, and I really don't care.


 We care because we are electricians that work in the industry. We care because if all prefab and non-field wiring becomes outsourced to other north american(Mainly NAFTA in this scenario) countries to take advantage of their cheap labor yet geographical closeness to transport on domestic rail lines instead of the expenses associated with sea logistics and certain tariffs or breaks(ref. NAFTA) is undercutting your neighbor to have a job and make a living thus needing to depend on increased tax revenues from the government through aid so he can feed the family. Bilaterally bringing about reasons why you should care about 'Solid US companies' in this instance, Klein tools is trying to impress with the addition to US Flag poles at it's manufacturing facilities yet the true care is shown when no flag exists at it's headquarters and obviously a showcase with it's glass front. 

And on to your second question, I am not saying anything just stating a fact that while many pictures appear only two variants of flags are shown and upon looking close it's easy to see they are probably fake with all but one at the AR location. You draw your own conclusion of what it means to you but as a Union Electrician, inherently one may feel Kleins 'What made in America means to us' page on the site means nothing. 

I am simply one who buys Klein tools and I feel the batches created here are superior in their creation, function, and finish. Not to mention the durability that is needed in our field. So in conclusion, I will continue to buy Klein's offerings, just with a bit more inspection before pulling the trigger. My mistake was made amid shopping online(where detailed packaging pictures often fall short from time to time) and getting three new drivers all of a new line and all being made in places other than the good ole US of A. 

I figured I would offer up that information here where other like minded folks might like to know. I have learned many things from reading here such as better tools for different situations that are unconventional in my locale and suggestions for more comfortable tools that are invaluable to a tradesman. 


Cheers :thumbsup:


----------



## BUZZLightnin (Aug 3, 2012)

Tell them their voltage testers suck vageena... I've had at least 20 they all shut to bed


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

BUZZLightnin said:


> Tell them their voltage testers suck vageena... I've had at least 20 they all shut to bed


You had to buy 20 to realise that?


----------



## BUZZLightnin (Aug 3, 2012)

Yea something like that . I need one and there only 15 bucks opposed to 50 for a Milwaukee


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

BUZZLightnin said:


> Yea something like that . I need one and there only 15 bucks opposed to 50 for a Milwaukee


So you spent $300 on crap when a fluke would have cost you? :laughing:


----------



## BUZZLightnin (Aug 3, 2012)

Well I also been in the game for years and I've used the expensive ones and they break just as easy but I've seen lately Kleins just suck


----------



## BUZZLightnin (Aug 3, 2012)

chewy said:


> So you spent $300 on crap when a fluke would have cost you? :laughing:


You want to buy me an expensive one? My address is 406 cheap bastard lane jewville ny 12566


----------



## thoenew (Jan 17, 2012)

I had two of the Klein ones. They most defiantly are terrible.


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

thoenew said:


> I had two of the Klein ones. They most defiantly are terrible.


My issue with the Klein was always the power button. But, they have just re-designed the unit, and changed the power button. I've had no issues with the new one.


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

Trying to post a photo from the website.......


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

jcall said:


> So more to burn your ass as it burned mine when I found out. This new stamping plant they are building cost x that are x x 2 for their Chinese or Japanese plant(I cannot remember where the news said they were building). Pretty sad and they exported this stamping press which was booka dollars from a Chinese tool manufacturer and NOT from Germany since Ford had done since it's inception.
> Problem with the package lookover approach as I bought via amazon and with the price of them, I was surprised. It's now mentioned in the comments I believe. I know to look at the tool good sir, but shopping on the internets hampers normal procedures from time to time.
> 
> Funny find::
> ...


This is so great. I sent an email to them calling them out on the Photoshopped flags you found. Check the above website again!


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

LARMGUY said:


> This is so great. I sent an email to them calling them out on the Photoshopped flags you found. Check the above website again!


 LMFAO! That's hilarious. Makes you wonder how many people actually pay attention to what's said here.... :whistling2:

-John


----------



## arson (Jul 11, 2010)

I am glad to see they changed their website to actual photos as the truth is always better. I sent Klein a email and left my postal address when I got those non-US new screw drivers Multi/Mini Stubby/Ratcheting Multi. I never heard back, however I am glad they put the original photos on the site... I however took screen shots of each with flags in case we need to shame Klein in the future 

I hope for Kleins sake they have learned a lesson and either choose to do the right thing or not and loose it's union and some non-union business.


----------



## arson (Jul 11, 2010)

Voltage Hazard said:


> Trying to post a photo from the website.......
> 
> 
> View attachment 15693


I've only bought those 20ish:thumbup:$ Fluke TickTesters and they work great so far.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

If I had not requested a delivery receipt, I wouldn't have known they received it either.


----------

